# What is the best D&D Assistant Software for me?



## Murrdox (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, I'm going to say what I want software for, and anyone who is familiar with the multitude of D&D DM's assistant software out there can answer this for me.

I want DM software that I can use to:

Build NPC's, including spells, equipement, and prestige classes found in all 3.5 and splatbooks, in addition to Forgotten Realms sources.

Build Monsters, and add/change equipment, add character classes (such as build a 6th level Rogue Kobold) and such.

Generate statblocks for these NPCs and Monsters so that I can cut and paste them into my adventure.

I'm basically talking about a complete character generator here.  I want to be able to take a Troll, give it 3 levels of Fighter, 2 levels of Sorcerer, and give it the Lich Template if I want to.

I want a software title to do this so that I don't have to spend an hour drawing up a 5 Rng/5 Fgt with a +1 Scimitar and +1 Flaming shortsword, with these feats, this animal companion, these magical items, etc etc etc. all on paper.

I've used Etools, and I've been pretty happy with it, but the lack of 3.5 means that currently it's not really an option.  Are there any suggestions out there until 3.5 Etools comes out?


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 18, 2003)

HeroForge can do most of it for you:

http://home.san.rr.com/blackbart/main.html


----------



## Davin (Nov 18, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> I've used Etools, and I've been pretty happy with it, but the lack of 3.5 means that currently it's not really an option.  Are there any suggestions out there until 3.5 Etools comes out?



I'm sure that several of the major packages will handle this kind of thing for you, but you might just wait a little while for eTools 3.5 support to come out.  I think the code base is planned for just a couple of days from now, and the 3.5 purchasable datasets shouldn't be terribly far behind (if you don't want to enter your own data changes).

Anyhow, I just thought I'd point out that waiting shouldn't be a tremendously painful option at this point.


----------



## Luke (Nov 18, 2003)

RolePlayingMaster will do all that for you, and a whole lot more.

Its often seen as been a specialist in-game DM app because of its strong commitment to that difficult task, but its very much a strong PC/NPC/monster generator, with all the flexibility of different setting/genre datasets, 3.5, and features such as templates (add, subtract, add multiples...).

You can even use the built-in Jamis NPC generator, and have it automatically spit out 3.5 versions of NPCs, and then use the new "single button" equipment generator capabilities, to get equipment suited to the appropriate race and classes.

If you're actually creating NPCs as a DM, you might also like to play with features for stuff like adventure building, encounter generatation, dungeon generation and campaign building.

Regards,


----------



## SnowDog (Nov 18, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but RoleplayingMaster only allows 3E rules with the eval edition, not 3.5E (you have to register to use Import and have to Import to use 3.5E, as I understood it).  That might factor into your decision; it did for me.

I wanted to eval RPM in my quest for a tabletop assistant program (use at the table), but this was enough for me not to.  I don't have time to "try it out" with 3E rules and adjust everything while it goes -- especially with the learning curve for RPM's interface.  I need to be able to evaluate the program as I'll be using it to get a solid feel for what I'm getting into, before I spend my money.

Not trying to "poop on" RPM -- it might be a very great application.  But since you specifically called out 3.5E I thought I'd mention that you won't be able to try 3.5E RPM for free.  Obviously if anyone here knows differently, please correct me!


----------



## Luke (Nov 18, 2003)

SnowDog said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but RoleplayingMaster only allows 3E rules with the eval edition, not 3.5E (you have to register to use Import and have to Import to use 3.5E, as I understood it).




Thats correct. The registered version allows you to import, and the 3.5 rules are a dataset import.

Its a pretty simple step from 3.0 to 3.5, though. Moving to 3.5, there are some additions, a few removal, and some name changes to things such as feats, skills an classes, but its all pretty obvious stuff - especially when you have a program working it out for you.
Everything works pretty much the same. Its as simple as if you imported a splatbook, except that the original 3.0 stuff gets over-written in the process.

It takes *very* little imagination to see how 3.5 works in RPM, when you're evaluating the 3.5 edition, though I guess you don't get to see the massive 3.5 Rules Encyclopaedia until you do the import. Its well above whats in the 3.0 rules version - full of all the tables and other rules info. Nevertheless, things like that are extras on what was originally asked for.

Regards,


----------



## Murrdox (Nov 18, 2003)

Currently trying out Roleplaying master.

Interface is a bit chunky... but once you hit the right button to get you where you're going it seems to work fairly well.  It's unfortunate that I can't import Forgotten Realms or 3.5 datasets into it until it's registered...


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 18, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> Build NPC's, including spells, equipement, and prestige classes found in all 3.5 and splatbooks, in addition to Forgotten Realms sources.



PCGen can do the generating.  The RSRD data set is currently in development.  You can buy the splat book and FR datasets for PCGen from CMP.  (Please note, I'm *not* an agent of CMP)


			
				Murrdox said:
			
		

> Build Monsters, and add/change equipment, add character classes (such as build a 6th level Rogue Kobold) and such.



Can do that too.  Took about a minute for:


> New1, Male Kobold Rogue6  CR 6; Size: S Type HUMANOID; HD (6d6); hp 28; Init +1 (+1 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 30'; AC 13 (flatfooted 13, touch 12), ( /x ) or ; SA: Evasion (Ex), Light Sensitivity(Ex), Sneak Attack 3d6, Uncanny Dodge (can't be flanked), Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC); Vision: Darkvision (60'), Normal AL: NG; Sv: Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 7, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
> 
> Skills and Feats:  ;
> Possessions:    ,





			
				Murrdox said:
			
		

> Generate statblocks for these NPCs and Monsters so that I can cut and paste them into my adventure.



There's a whole host of output sheetse to choose from, and the statblock is one of them.


			
				Murrdox said:
			
		

> I'm basically talking about a complete character generator here.  I want to be able to take a Troll, give it 3 levels of Fighter, 2 levels of Sorcerer, and give it the Lich Template if I want to.



Yep, can do that too.  Just using the SRD, it took me about 3 minutes to create:


> New1, Male Troll Giant6 Fighter3 Sorcerer3  CR 13; Size: L Type GIANT|UNDEAD; HD (6d8)+(3d10)+(3d4); hp 50; Init +2 (+2 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 30'; AC 23 (flatfooted 21, touch 11), ( /x ) or ; SA: Fear Aura, Immune to Cold/Electricity/Polymorph, Immune to mind-influencing effects/ poison/ sleep/ paralysis/ stunning/ disease, Not subject to critical hits/ subdual damage/ ability damage/ energy drain/ or death from massive damage, Paralyzing Touch, Regeneration(Ex), Rend(Ex), Summon Familiar, Turn Resistance 4; Vision: Darkvision (90'), Normal AL: CE; Sv: Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +6; Str 24, Dex 14, Con *, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8
> 
> Skills and Feats:  ; Cleave, Craft Wondrous Item, Power Attack
> Possessions:    ,
> Sorcerer - Known:



I had to use 3 levels of sorcer to qualify for Craft Wondrous, a prereq for Lich though.  I didn't fill everything out, obviously.


			
				Murrdox said:
			
		

> I want a software title to do this so that I don't have to spend an hour drawing up a 5 Rng/5 Fgt with a +1 Scimitar and +1 Flaming shortsword, with these feats, this animal companion, these magical items, etc etc etc. all on paper.



I find char gen fairly easy, but, I'll be honest, I'm biased.  Took me about 5 minutes to get this guy up:


> New1, Male Human Ranger5 Fighter5  CR 10; Size: M Type HUMANOID; HD (5d10)+(5d10)+40; hp 94; Init +4 (+4 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 30'; AC 14 (flatfooted 10, touch 14), *Scimitar +1 +15/+10 0'S (1d6+8 15-20/x2 Primary M ) or *Sword +1 (Short/Flaming) +15 0'P (1d6+5 17-20/x2 Off-hand S +1d6 fire damage) or ; SA: favored enemy (Humanoid (Goblinoid)) +2, favored enemy (Humanoid (Orc)) +1; Vision: Normal AL: NG; Sv: Fort +12, Ref +6, Will +6; Str 20, Dex 18, Con 18, Int 18, Wis 18, Cha 18
> 
> Skills and Feats:  ; Ambidexterity, Improved Critical (Scimitar, Sword (Short)), Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Scimitar, Sword (Short)), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar, Sword (Short))
> Possessions:   1 Scimitar +1,  1 Sword +1 (Short/Flaming),
> Ranger - Known:





			
				Murrdox said:
			
		

> I've used Etools, and I've been pretty happy with it, but the lack of 3.5 means that currently it's not really an option.  Are there any suggestions out there until 3.5 Etools comes out?



Well, per the CMP boards, the 3.5 datasets should be coming out soon. If I understand it correctly, to do 3.5 required a patch to the program.  The patch should be coming out soon, with the datasets after that.


----------



## d20books (Nov 19, 2003)

*PCGen Schism*

Even with me seemingly on the wrong side of the present PCGen Schism, PCGen is still the best application out there.  I looked into Crystalball, but it does not have the same flexibility yet as PCGen.


----------



## smetzger (Nov 19, 2003)

d20books said:
			
		

> Even with me seemingly on the wrong side of the present PCGen Schism, PCGen is still the best application out there.  I looked into Crystalball, but it does not have the same flexibility yet as PCGen.




Unless of course you want to do 3.5 right now.  I know that will eventually change but if you want to use the tool to prep for this weekend....


----------



## Max (Nov 19, 2003)

The latest version of Campaign Suite, CSX, includes support for 3.5 right now.  Currently in beta, you can find it here:  http://twinrose.net/csxbeta.php

CSX does not do in game management, but it doesn't sound like that was a requirement for you, Murrdox.  One advantage CSX has over some other options is it is very easy to add custom information.  There is no scripting or special programming language that you need to learn.

Each of the programs mentioned in this thread has a very unique "feel" to it, so I suggest checking them all out and see what clicks for you.

Max


----------



## Luke (Nov 20, 2003)

Max said:
			
		

> CSX does not do in game management... There is no scripting or special programming language that you need to learn.




You wouldn't necessarily expect scripting if you don't do any in-game management.
Cobbling stats together for static printouts is generally fairly achieveble using non-scripted data entries (RPM calls them "modifiers" and PCGen calls them "tags").
Its only when you start to do things such as implement in-game features that scripting becomes an issue - such as a Cleave performing another attack, or a weapon with Disruption capability go off when its detected that its striking an undead.

I've seen people create datasets without script code, and then turn to myself, or the wider RPM community, for some final scripting help to make it do an in-game "song and dance".

Its a nice option to have available to you...


----------



## Max (Nov 20, 2003)

Luke said:
			
		

> You wouldn't necessarily expect scripting if you don't do any in-game management.
> 
> Its only when you start to do things such as implement in-game features that scripting becomes an issue - such as a Cleave performing another attack, or a weapon with Disruption capability go off when its detected that its striking an undead.




No arguement from me.  I realize that any program that handles in game combat has to do a lot more than one that doesn't.  

I own both RPM and CSX, and appreciate each of them on their own merits.  If someone wants in game combat, character generation, and campaign management all in one package RPM is the way to go IMHO.

If you don't need combat management, and just need character generation and campaign management then CSX is my personal preference.  Adding custom data to CSX couldn't be easier; there is no question that part of the reason for that is because it doesn't try to implement all those feats and skills in a combat management system.

Both have active programmers and groups of supporters who can help novices input their custom data.  It just depends on what you need to do, and how well you click with a program.  Each person needs try them out and see what works for them.

Max


----------



## d20books (Nov 20, 2003)

*Start with the Free, and move your way up*

We could argue the virtues of the various applications out there forever.

Lets forget that for a moment and help you get what YOU need.

There are a bunch of free software suites out there.  Start with the free ones.  Look at the requirements they have and see if you want to deal with that (needs java, or something else).

After you root those out, try them.

If they're too frustrating or not what you want, go back and see if adding java or something else to your computer is worth not having the frustration and try those other free suites.

If that still fails, check into the shareware suites.  Test them out.

If that still fails, look into the pay suites.

If all else fails, you could pay someone to code you up your own program ;-)  You could then put it on the internet as freeware, shareware, or for pay and we'll all go check it out.

Everyone can recommend something, but everyone has different needs and tastes.  I'm a techie and work with Java a bunch.  I also have a bunch of third party publishers.  PCGen gives me what I need and I am savvy enough to deal with its quirks.


----------



## Murrdox (Nov 21, 2003)

Why use PCgen over Etools?

I used the freeware version of PCgen that came with my original PHB... it was pretty good.

You think it's better than Etools for generating NPCs?  It can Prestige Class, add templates, and generate magic equipment for NPCs and such?

I'm kind of puzzled by the continued existance of PCgen since Etools seems to do everything that PCgen does and more.

Does PCgen do MORE in some ways than etools?  Is the interface just better?


----------



## Nylanfs (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally Posted by Murrdox
> Why use PCgen over Etools?
> 
> I used the freeware version of PCgen that came with my original PHB... it was pretty good.
> ...




Murrdox, the copy that came with the original PHB is NOT PCGen, it's not even close to eTools  It was just a cobbled together piece of ...

check out http://pcgen.sourceforge.net

It has LOTS of sources, I think 64 non-WotC sourcebooks. The only drawback is that if you want to use all the WotC splatbooks (ie Sword and Fist, Tome and Blood etc.) you have to either create the feat/spell/skill yourself using the editors that come with the program or but the datasets from CMP http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com I bought all the splat books for about $15US two months ago.

And as Paul King posted earlier the 3.5 info is ALMOST ready, it should be done in about a week, maybe two (note: I'm not working on them myself so this is just a estimate) but you can get the info from the yahoo group file site and it should work for what you need.

Edit: And yes PCGen can apply templates to base creatures and it's a LOT more flexible than the current eTools. Although there is a new version of eTools in the works that should address lots of those problems.


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 22, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> I used the freeware version of PCgen that came with my original PHB... it was pretty good.



Ummm...As Paul said, that wasn't PCGen.  That was the beginnings of the doomed Master Tools.  eTools was the successor of Master Tools.


----------



## Murrdox (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your help, but now you've doomed me!

I've tried out PCGen, and I really like it!  Etools doesn't support Templates... BAD!!! and PCGen seems very robust in its capabilities..  I'm playing with it and I can't make up my mind.

I can't afford to buy the datasets for BOTH programs.  Grrrr.....

Someone help me decide.

I'm currently trying to make sense of PCGen's printing... seems pretty good.


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 25, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> I can't afford to buy the datasets for BOTH programs.  Grrrr.....
> 
> Someone help me decide.
> 
> I'm currently trying to make sense of PCGen's printing... seems pretty good.



Alright, I am not an agent of CMP, but I'll try to help you out on this decision (just remember, I *am* an agent of PCGen, so I'm biased).

What material do you wish to use? Just WotC, or 3rd party as well?  If you only deal with WotC, than either program would work for you.  I know the folks at CMP are working dilligently to fix the code that WotC handed them when they signed on as a licensee.  If you are looking at using 3rd party material, then PCGen is your program.  Although, to be fair, CMP is working with WotC to see if they can get 3rd party material in eTools as well.  There is ETHelper that allows users to add your own material to the database (I've not used it yet, keep meaning to, so I can't speak on how intuitive this is).

Did that help you out at all?  Or did I just muddy the waters further?


----------



## Davin (Nov 25, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> Someone help me decide.



I'm also biased, both as the author of ET Helper and with an informal affiliation with CMP.

Rather than tell you directly what I think (which would be driven by my own motivations and not yours), I'd like to instead point out to you a concept that's not always considered in questions like this.  PCGen is free (which gives it quite a large psychological advantage), but this can also serve to work against it.  Unless the contributors in such projects are highly motivated & organized (or extremely large in number), it is quite easy for development progress to slow to a crawl.  (I'm not saying that it has or will to PCGen, only that it happens all to frequently in similar situations.)  OTOH, a commercial product lives and dies by its sales, which are often driven solely by its ability to make rapid improvements.  Therefore, a commercial product has a built-in incentive to keep making things better and better, while a free product has little such incentive.  So as a general rule, over time, you could usually expect a commercial program to advance much further and faster and eventually give you a better total product.

So if you need something immediately, and you can live with it indefinitely or can afford to replace it later (including both cash and time costs), then PCGen could be a good choice.  But if you want to be in it for the longer haul, you'd be wise not to let eTools too far out of sight and consideration.

[Edit: Grammar]


----------



## Murrdox (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks so much!  You guys are both helping out a ton!

In terms of what I want to use with the program I get, I'm mostly interested in WotC stuff... the splatbooks, MMII, and specifically, Forgotten Realms.  However, I do also have the Monsternomicon, and may buy the Revised Creature Collection as well.  I don't know if these titles are planned for inclusion in PCGen.

I SOOO wish I could try out 3.5 on both of these guys before I decide.

So far... things I've run into.

-I like how it calculates hit points as you level up MUCH better than the way Etools does it.
-However, I can't figure out how you would "roll" ability scores in PCGen.  I guess you just roll dice and input them in?  It'd be nice to be able to use Point Buy if I wanted to create a balanced NPC using that method to face my characters.  Looking through the documentation for PCGen, I'm not seeing a way to actually calculate out ability scores, so I'd have to use scratch paper to Point Buy my ability scores and then just input them into PCGen.
-I had a little trouble working with the inventory on PCGen... it wasn't showing me my equipment as I equipped it, but then I restarted the app and it works.
-PCGen doesn't automatically generate wealth for a new character based on level... I kinda liked that feature about etools.
-I created a Paladin in PCGen... I think I'll try a wizard next, because I really like the spellsheet that PCGen created!!  One of the BANES of D&D for me, both as a DM and a player is that I WANT A SPELLSHEET that includes WotC and Forgotten Realms and Splatbook spells.  Ema's Character sheet was the only one I found with a robust spellsheet like that, but she's not updating her FR sheet to 3.5, and as a DM, a huge character sheet for spells doesn't help much anyways.  Spellsheet has tickers for how many memorized, brief spell description... I think I'm in love here.  I'm guessing that once I add in datasets I can print spellsheets using whatever books I want.
-A minor mistake on the character... I gave my Paladin a cloak of displacement, and there is a "Miss Chance" block on the character sheet which is empty.  The cloak is equipped...
-PCGen calculated everything perfectly for me... right down to a -1 to almost everything for a negative level due to possessing a Unholy weapon.  It took me a while to figure out what was WRONG with him... I was going to give him Blackguard levels, but he was still lawful good when I printed him out.
-I love the weapon section printout.  Gives you your bonuses for every possible way you could hold your weapon.  I've also seen that PCGen has some other supplimental stat sheets you can print out for your guy while he's raging or enhanced and such.  Looks really nice.
-After loading up a couple of Monsters into PCGen, I think etools might be better at simply generating monster stat blocks... I loaded up a Djinn into PCGen, and after figuring out to check the "use default monster" check box (although being able to build them from Hit Dice and build them from the ground up is a nice feature) PCGen didn't tell me ANYWHERE I could find the number of times per day it is able to use its spell like abilities, or the DCs for saves, and such.  Does this make Etools a better source for plain old monsters that I don't want to edit?  The goal is to cut and paste the stat block into a word doc, so that I don't need to open up my Monster Manual in the middle of gaming sessions to multiple monsters and such.  With PCGen, it looks like I'd need to actually still look up the Djinn to check on its real capabilities.

Comments??

EDIT - loaded up a default Sea Hag... same thing... it LISTS the special abilities, but doesn't say anything about what they do, or the DCs for saves vs them.  If I buy the WotC datasets for PCGen, as opposed to the stanard SRD sets that come with the program, will it properly document everything?  The help file for PCGen says that information like this is intentionally absent so that PCGen can't be used INSTEAD of books.

But for me, if I want to use a Sea Hag, I just want to cut and paste the statblock for it into my adventure.  I dont' want to have to THEN ALSO open up my monster manual as well during the session.


----------



## Davin (Nov 26, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> I SOOO wish I could try out 3.5 on both of these guys before I decide.



Start by trying out the 1.4 version of eTools, because many of the things you mentioned was on the fix list for it.


> -However, I can't figure out how you would "roll" ability scores in PCGen.  I guess you just roll dice and input them in?



IIRC, PCGen can't roll dice for you due to legal limitations.  I think you have to do that part manually.


> -I created a Paladin in PCGen... I think I'll try a wizard next, because I really like the spellsheet that PCGen created!!  One of the BANES of D&D for me, both as a DM and a player is that I WANT A SPELLSHEET that includes WotC and Forgotten Realms and Splatbook spells.  Ema's Character sheet was the only one I found with a robust spellsheet like that, but she's not updating her FR sheet to 3.5, and as a DM, a huge character sheet for spells doesn't help much anyways.  Spellsheet has tickers for how many memorized, brief spell description... I think I'm in love here.  I'm guessing that once I add in datasets I can print spellsheets using whatever books I want.



Either PCGen or eTools should be able to have all the spells you can load (or type) in, and both should soon have 3.5 stuff available.


> -I love the weapon section printout.  Gives you your bonuses for every possible way you could hold your weapon.



I think that same format is being worked on for eTools, but it may be later than v1.4 before it gets it.


> The help file for PCGen says that information like this is intentionally absent so that PCGen can't be used INSTEAD of books.



eTools help files are supposed to be getting more and more stuff entered in them.  You'd still want to get the books, but you'll probably end up with more information on-line than with PCGen.

Does any of that help at all (especially since I don't know too many details about PCGen)?


----------



## Chacal (Nov 26, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> - It'd be nice to be able to use Point Buy if I wanted to create a balanced NPC using that method to face my characters.  Looking through the documentation for PCGen, I'm not seeing a way to actually calculate out ability scores, so I'd have to use scratch paper to Point Buy my ability scores and then just input them into PCGen.




You've got to "create" the point buy method first.
First, go to 
Settings ->Preferences 

In the "Abilities"  part, click  Purchase Mode Configuration.
A Dialog opens and shows a table with only one line : 10 -0
- Click twice on the "-" button after Purchase Score Min, then twice on the  one for Purchase Score Max.

-Change the "-2"  points to 0 to tell pcgen a 8 costs 0 points
Validate with "Enter"

-Increase the Maximum Score with the "+" button 

-Edit the values for 15,16,17,18

-Click on "New" to save your method and the number of points you can allocate, (I use "standard 28" with 28 points, "Hero" with 32, and "You Munchkin" with 36)

You only have to do that once.

Hope this helps

Chacal
P.S: Rolling dice should be back, as they're dropping d20 licence IIRC


----------



## Murrdox (Nov 26, 2003)

Interesting... again, thanks everyone for their continued replies.

I'm almost thinking of splitting my money at this point, and getting some things for etools and some things for PCGen.

Designing NPCs on PCGen really kicks ass, and I like that a bit more than Etools.

However, on BASIC monsters and such, I'm not very happy with the stat blocks generated by PCGen, which leave out saving throws for monster abilities, the times per day they use them, etc.  I'm liking etools much better on this front.

Plus, it seems like a LOT more datasets are available for etools than there are for PCGen.

Are any planned improvements to PCGen going to get rid of the flaws I mentioned?

Otherwise, I might just update Etools to 3.5 for straight creatures (since I already own it) and maybe get the basic Monsters of Fearun expansion, MMII and Fiend Folio, and then I'd get everything else for PCGen, and use PCGen for characters, NPCs, and complex monsters, while using Etools for basic monster stat blocks.

However, it'd be much better if I could decide on one or the other.   HELP!!


----------



## mikebr99 (Nov 27, 2003)

Excellent thread!!!


Mike


----------



## Chacal (Nov 28, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> However, on BASIC monsters and such, I'm not very happy with the stat blocks generated by PCGen, which leave out saving throws for monster abilities, the times per day they use them, etc.  I'm liking etools much better on this front.




This is something you should ask the OutputSheet Monkeys (or whatever they're called) in the main yahoo group. They're quite reactive people and I 'm sure they would be glad to improve the statblocks (unless the info is missing in the monster files).
Be sure to  tell them the monsters and sheets you've tested.



> Are any planned improvements to PCGen going to get rid of the flaws I mentioned?



Unless you can't go there, the following yahoogroup is the good place for having your questions answered :
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pcgen/


Chacal


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 28, 2003)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> Plus, it seems like a LOT more datasets are available for etools than there are for PCGen.



This devolves around the whole closed/open content and volunteer/paid employee issue.  CMP is a licensee of WotC, and, as such, can create datasets of WotC's closed content material for both eTools *and* PCGen.  eTools, ATM, can only have WotC datasets for it; no 3rd party at all.

PCGen, OTOH, is an open source program.  Our policy is to release datasets that publishers have given us permission to.  As I mentioned in this post, there's a listing of what datasets came with 5.5.1.  You can also get the WotC closed content datasets for PCGen by buying them from CMP.

So (and remember, I'm biased), PCGen has more datasets available for it then eTools does.


----------



## Guido (Nov 29, 2003)

*NPC generator software*

Have you looked at Twinrose's Campaign Suite. They're into a major XML conversion at the moment. but basically the software will do everything you're asking for.


----------



## Guido (Nov 29, 2003)

*NPC generator software*

Have you looked at Twinrose's Campaign Suite. They're into a major XML conversion at the moment. but basically the software will do everything you're asking for.


----------



## Murrdox (Dec 1, 2003)

Again, thank you EVERYONE for your continued replies.  This is all really helping.

I'm going to check out the Yahoo group about the stat block issue.  There's a few more things I want to play around with using each program... it's a hard call to make.

I'm thinking that even if I decide not to use Etools, since I already BOUGHT it, I will most likely go ahead and at least buy the 3.5 datasets for it regardless of whether or not I decide to use PCGen for most of my things.  At least then if I needed something I was having a hard time using PCGen for (such as basic monster statblocks) I'd have something to fall back on.


----------



## Murrdox (Dec 1, 2003)

BTW, I've tried out the Campaign Suite.

My verdict?  Way too complex, difficult to understand, and does way too many things that I don't need it to do.

Probably an excellent piece of software if the DM doesn't want to have ANY paper in front of him and is playing on a laptop, but since I just need a program to create characters, monsters, and print stat blocks, it's just too in-depth.  I have to sift through all the features I don't want to use in order to get to the few that I do want to use.


----------



## Taurren (Dec 15, 2003)

This is really a fantastic thread ... thanks to everyone!  

I'm in the middle of creating a 3-Realm campaign where each world has its own unique set of rules regarding magic, tech etc.  I'm using Second World Sourcebook, Primal Order and Manual of the Planes for some design idea's but my poor brain is having a real tough time keeping everything orginized.

So for my own purposes I was looking for a tool that would help me with ...
-Campaign Orginization and Customization
-NPC & Monster Creation
-Adventure Creation
-PC Record Keeping

... and not necessarily for Combat Manager.

I am looking at a few programs, but since not all the free downloads enable you to see everything that the program can do, its a bit of a challenge to imagine which one is best for my needs.

Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Luke (Dec 16, 2003)

RolePayingMaster:RolePlayingMaster :
[Campaign Orginization and Customization]
For campaign-specific feats, classes, skills, spells etc, download official datasets, grab community ones, or enter your own.
If you like, tap into the most advanced RPG engine capabilities available.
Also, the Campiagn Encyclopaedia supports advanced, quality wordprocessing for pure notes on background, history etc

[NPC & Monster Creation]
Very advanced, including easy play with templates, and geenration by quick encounter lists or Jamis NPC generation. Wait a day on the latest update, for a huge new *Options* capability, to configure your system exactly the way you want it (control automatic generation of stuff like equipment, and configure how much detail you want in statblocks).

[Adventure Creation]
Notes facility as with Campaign Encyclopaedia, plus full mapping, locations, encounter groups (automatic EL calculation) and items. Either print it out, or play in-game with full combat manager, and options to output to a Player Window (current BattleMap zoom and player location description, and with general copy-paste capability.

[PC Record Keeping]
Add notes to any PC/creature with the very capable wordprocessing available. New option (after today) to include Notes (along with images) in the statblock or character record sheet.


[... and not necessarily for Combat Manager.]
There, but easily ignored.

In all, a fully integrated package, streamlined for either PC generation/management, DM game preparation, or In-Game play.


----------

